# Capt. Woody puts us on the fish again!



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Saturday night set the scene for my girlfriend Natalie's first flatheading experience. Well first real experience, the last one ended with us running out of gas in the middle of the lake and a long lasting ear chewing. But that is another story!

So the long a short of the story is we had only one run all night, but it ended up in the boat. Now that she got to fight the monster she has a better understanding of why I like to spend so much of the summer chasing these fish. Hopefully she will be willing to go again. Kids and women always have the best luck fishing and I will take any luck I can get around me.

Well the picture says it all, so here it is:










Next time we catch this I hope it is over 50lb!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob I'm glad to see that you finally got rid of the sissy glove.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice Fish, I bet that one was fun....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch natalie..
i meant the fish not the doood!!..


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob and Woodie

Congrats on a super flathead.
Ya didn't tell that girl it happens every night did ya?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Gator, I didn't even have a set of gloves with me and you can tell by looking at my hand too! But it was worth it.

As for you Corn Chucker, well your right. I would have thrown me back a long time ago, but she keeps hanging around.

And Robby she has known me long enough, and heard enough about the flathead skunking to know that it doesn't happen every time out. Up until now she couldn't figure out what kept me going back each time I could in the rain, snow and lightning that she's seen me fish. I hope she at least understands a little better now.

Rob


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catch,rob  
that's a nice fish she got too   
now you gotta get her a cot,sleeping bag,long johns,raingear,etc so she'll be prepared for your all-weather adventures  

oh,and her own "sissy glove"


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats,nice fish!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great looking flattie Rob! Congratulations to you and Natalie.

By the way did you get a weight?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

He came in a 47lb. That means he can still get bigger!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

Tell that girl I have extra gloves.


I just seem to run short of towels at times


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Great fish Rob, Its always nice when they can get into a great fish.

Larry


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I am hearing of more flats being called, so lets hope the spawn is nearing its end.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

As many already know Woody is my do it all Lab, but he has a strange craving when it comes to fish.....









His reward is that he gets to lick the dang things. Awful gross in my book and one the reasons you will never see a dog giving this guy a kiss (No comments Seevers)! But he still comes fishing with me.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for clearing up the "Woodie" question. I just figured it was a person.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

beautiful fish whered u catch it


----------

